# Newbie Cleaning Questions



## ©hatterBox (Aug 10, 2010)

Apologies if these have been asked before but have a few questions:

What have people found to be the best products & ways to clean / maintain the half leather seats?

I would like to start learning how to detail my car so wondering if anyone can recommend some products I'm best to start with?


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

2 bucket wash method best way to reduce surface scratches.


----------



## ©hatterBox (Aug 10, 2010)

KIFOO said:


> 2 bucket wash method best way to reduce surface scratches.


Sorry if this is a stupid question but what does this mean?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

KIFOO said:


> 2 bucket wash method best way to reduce surface scratches.


Not so good on leather seats :?


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Have a look on YouTube it's basically using 2 bucket one with clean water and one with soapy ,using a lambs wool MIT clean car and rinse MIT in clean water bucket .then return to soapy water to wash car,in theory any dirt will be left in rinse bucket .


----------



## Carrera4s (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi, there is also a bucket on the market called grit guard. Basically lets all the grit from your sponge/wash mitt fall to the bottom of the bucket and the guard stops you picking it up on your next application.
Never tried this myself, look on YouTube.

Cheers
C4s


----------



## Malky007 (Nov 18, 2012)

Use the 2 bucket method, keeps the crap off the paint work


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Grit guards can bought quite cheap off eBay and used with most buckets. Better than buying the grit guard + bucket system for silly money.
Yeah..check YouTube out for the 2B method (2 bucket) or do some searching on detailing world forum for all your answers.


----------



## ©hatterBox (Aug 10, 2010)

Templar said:


> Grit guards can bought quite cheap off eBay and used with most buckets. Better than buying the grit guard + bucket system for silly money.
> Yeah..check YouTube out for the 2B method (2 bucket) or do some searching on detailing world forum for all your answers.


Thanks Templar. Will give it a look


----------

